# iPhones and Laptops



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

How many of you guys use iphones or laptops for your billing or route management?

I wrote some software a couple of years ago for the laptop to manage my routes and I am writing some stuff now for the iphone to replace it.
It does everything and more that the laptop does and it fits in my pocket.

Just looking for some ideas and curious if anyone sees a need for it.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

i would be sooooo grateful if you did. its a shame that it probably wont be ready by the time i start plowing.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

My Iphone is a life saver when we are plowing. I primarily check weather forecasts and keep track of times with it. I use the timeclock app to keep track of employee hours also.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I made a post about some software that's out there already for the iphone and your pc. I'll dig up my post. I found the app and ask if anyone on here was using it but i got no responce.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

here it is, it's called nediso, if you search in the aoo store for that name you will see it. The iphone version is free too. But i think you have to buy the other half of it for your pc, not sure i didn't look into it that far.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=92550


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

It looks promising but there are a couple of things that I don't like about it.

First, no standardized pricing - it says call for a quote.
I really only plow maybe three months a year. Do I have to pay a monthly fee the rest of the year?? I want to buy something and it is mine to use for as long as I want with out having to subscribe to a service.

Second it's web based. I don't know about you but my AT&T network is not the most reliable. Nor the fastest.
The biggest thing about this setup I don't like is My data is on someone elses servers and not on my machine to manage.

It has several useful features and I can see what they are trying to accomplish with managing from the field by using the internet to share data.
But it really doesn't give me a warm fuzzy feeling to have to pay a subscription.

I want to buy and app - Load it on my phone. and use it. If I want a desktop app to sink to I can buy that or maybe get lucky and it comes with it. 
Even for my real job I tend to steer clear of Web software that you essentially rent year to year.
When your business relies on it to function day to day, I don't want to be at the mercy of a vendor.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Pricing*

They got back with me for pricing - and it it way over priced. Even for the really big contractors I think.

*From their email :*

Hello Nate,
thank you for contacting sales!

Our software service price is based on number of users logging into the system. It is $95/month per user.

The user license includes:
- unlimited iPhone (Nediso Snow) users
- unlimited customer management storage
- all current and new features that we offer
- free initial setup training sessions

Please let me know if you would like to schedule an online demo next week!

Thank you,

Kriss Smolka
Project Manager

New Edition Software, LLC


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

I too talked to him. Kriss is a great guy. He walked me through setting up the iphone. 

It is $95 per month, but its month to month. So if you only wanted to use it for dec through feb that is all you would have to pay for. Still seems kinda pricey to me.

I am demoing the software for 30 days. So i'll keep you pdated. So far i like it. The iphone app is like for crews. It only carries your route list. When you hit refresh it downloads the route list and thats it. After that it doesnt use any data till you hit refresh again. Which you can do after your done with the storm and back to at your house.

One thing i do not like about the iphone app. Is that you cannot add services in the field. So if you out for 40 hrs and you wind up plowing everything 3 times. At some point you would have to stop get on a computer and add another route list.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

nate456789;913436 said:


> When your business relies on it to function day to day, I don't want to be at the mercy of a vendor.


Then what are you waiting for. MAKE ONE! I'll gladly pay for it if its nice enough. payup

But check out this guys app. I think he hit the nail on the head with it. Just needs to make it a stand alone app. And then also check out Time master. They have quickbooks integration with theirs. So you can take all your info and sync it with quickbooks. Would be nice to find one that is a merger of the two.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

Trust me I am chomping at the bit to do this project. Getting my 3 trucks ready has taken most of my free time.
It's not even about making something to make a profit. It's about making something that helps you get thru the night and keep all your stuff straight after you have been plowing for 20+ hrs straight.
If it helps someone else too than that is bonus.

I have been using another iphone software that lets you build databases. I built a ruff app with it to get me thru this season. 
This will also let me figure out what else I need for a real application.
It's called StoreIt Pro. I can give you my templates if you want to try it.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea can you send me your templates. I just bought the app. Worth a try.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

maelawncare;913715 said:


> Yea can you send me your templates. I just bought the app. Worth a try.


Here are my templates. 
the idea is that you fill in the supporting info first. Route (North, south etc), Equipment (Truck1, Loader etc).
Then fill in the Customers you have. And build your active route list

Plowticket is Plowing information for each customer when you plow them.
Driveways or lots.

Route list is your different routes. So you can group customers by route and plow order on that route.
i was planning on having RouteList up as I am plowing. By doing this you can get to all of the information. Customers and Plowticket and make entries and see customer info.

if you click on phone number, address, email etc it will launch the iPhone app to handle it.
For example in customers you can call the customer by clicking on their phone number or see a google map by clicking on their address.

The real power of this app is being able to create views to see data filtered.
Like seeing only active customers, or customers not plowed yet.
I think my views are in the template. if not I will try to figure out how to export them.
Views are located in the lower right corner of the app once you open a category.
Customer, route, equipment etc. are what they are calling categories. Most people think of these as tables of data or individual spread sheets.

I assume this site wont delete my attachment but if it does let me know.
If you have any questions or ideas. Let me know.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok sweet. I get it. Acutally really cool idea. How do i get to where i can edit it? I want to add a spot for salt usage.

And on adding customers. It wont let me save any.

Ok i think im figureing this out. WOW the things you can do with this. I have to go in and adjust some of the values cause they dont know where to pull the data from. Plowticket doesnt know where the customer list is. So i had to adjust it. And so forth.

I'll see if i can mess with it some tonight and i'll give you an updated one


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Are you using this on the iphone?

Im a reg dev but still learning how to make an app. I would like to try it.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes we are using this on the iphone.

Right now the only option we have is a soso $100 a month job. We need a standalone iphone app. Hopefully one that can sync with quickbooks


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok i have played with it for a while. And while i really like it. One big thing thats missing. Reports.

There is no way to view reports at the end of the day. You would have to go through each one, one by one. I was really hoping to go away from paper routes this season. But looks like i'll have to stick with them. 

Anyone have one setup in excel? Cause you can view excel files on the iphone.


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

maelawncare;914451 said:


> Ok i have played with it for a while. And while i really like it. One big thing thats missing. Reports.
> 
> There is no way to view reports at the end of the day. You would have to go through each one, one by one. I was really hoping to go away from paper routes this season. But looks like i'll have to stick with them.
> 
> Anyone have one setup in excel? Cause you can view excel files on the iphone.


Yeah you would have to open the Plowticket table in excel. Which means connecting to the phone and saving as text file. It creates a tab delimited file that you can do what ever you want with the data.
I was thinking about having my old program import that text file and I can use my existing billing reports and postcard mailers.
Not the sexiest implementation, but it will keep me from dragging my laptop along with me.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I have my laptop in my truck when I plow. I also have a printer in my truck for my laptop for printing receipts, invoices or letters. I have highspeed internet in the truck as well for weather updates etc. My email comes to my blackberry.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Any apps like this available for blackberry devices? I would be LOST without mine. Mostly using it for radar and up to the minute forcasts, but would love to see something like what you guys are describing.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Yea i dont have wireless high speed internet around here  or i would just do that.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I carry my laptop with me, but honestly don't get much time to touch it while plowing. I use my Blackberry to check weather updates since its much easier. I just use a log sheet on a clipboard to keep track of where I've been. I did hear earlier that some people give their guys a little recorder to keep track. Seems like a good idea but what I do works well for me.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

maelawncare;914381 said:


> Yes we are using this on the iphone.
> 
> Right now the only option we have is a soso $100 a month job. We need a standalone iphone app. Hopefully one that can sync with quickbooks


I was talking about the templates that he posted in a zip, not the program already out.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i posted a while ago about guys having vehicle born laptops to keep track of their routes and other stuff


i would be really interested in such software. 

but i think would be cooler to poll the guys around here for ideas for the format and setup of the software

i know myself, i would prefer about 10 certain aspects of such software to be able to use it for what i need. 

and the price would have to be really good, im a small SMALL time guy, the nediso web app is WAY too pricey for me. 

also. iphone is subjective to one network, im not eligible and wouldnt be interested in an app mobile version.. would have to windows PC software for me

edit: reports would be huge for me.. incorporated with a selectable menu for inputed customers in a database, (address name etc ) and i can click start and stop times, dropdown for conditions, print out a monthly report and coincide with a bill.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

shott8283;917598 said:


> i posted a while ago about guys having vehicle born laptops to keep track of their routes and other stuff
> 
> i would be really interested in such software.
> 
> ...


Well in that case, you just need qxpress


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

maelawncare;917726 said:


> Well in that case, you just need qxpress


lol, off to google i go!


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

yup, thats what i need, and ill be starting a quick books too.. 

awesome


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes it is. It is what i use. I am just looking for something a little more mobile.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

i was all gung ho and happy about it untill i saw the price tag.. 


ouch


----------



## nate456789 (Aug 11, 2009)

shott8283;920139 said:


> i was all gung ho and happy about it untill i saw the price tag..
> 
> ouch


You would be amazed at what you can do with just an excel spreadsheet.
If you don't have Excel - google docs will open and create excel files.. And it's free.

docs.google.com

Just need a Google account.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

This app is awesome but man $100 a month is steep! I would love to have a off network app like this or even a app that you can email or send a report at the end of the route. I love the idea of that Nediso app. So who wants to make one and make a crap load from all the sales on the apple store?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

its on my list and has been since spring. Just having a hard time trying to get the time to make it.


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Stroker... its a easy way to make a fortune... There are many high school kids that are becoming reach because of the Apple store


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

oh i know. I really get my apps made. Its so easy to make money if your app gets good activity. An app for $1.99 DLed 500,000 of the 20 million iphone users minus 30% back to apple is $700,000!!! And that could happen over a few months.


----------

